# summer shredding



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm a hot natured mofo too. For one, get some uninsulated pants. I don't own a single piece of insulated outerwear. There's no need IMO. You can always layer up underneath if need be. Uninsulated outerwear just provides more flexibility.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't wear a T-shirt unless you feel like getting snow/ice burn, summer snow is super abrasive and will fuck you up.

Depending on how hot it is, I usually wear a hoodie or long sleeve shirt and just normal shell pants. It really all depends on the weather though, it can still get pretty cold in the summer


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The key is that if the sun is shining, it's hella warm, and as soon as it gets blocked by clouds it gets hella cold in comparison. You might be fine in a T-shirt until the sun gets blocked and then you'll be freezing. I'd see you getting too hot in that hoodie on a warmer day, but it might be wise to drag it around anyways.

As far as an underlayer, I like to do the T-shirt on top of a long-sleave T-shirt.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Bring a backpack.

Extra gear, some food & drink, a mickey of Southern Comfort sipping Whiskey & extra Zig-Zags.

Minus the booze & skins, didn't realize you were 14.

Don't wear a wife beater, I used to go up there for August long weekend.
It is insanely hot, but I got the worst sunburn on the underside of my arms, my armpits & the upper sides of my ribs. 
The reflection off the snow is like a thousand suns.


----------



## Liv4Sno (Apr 1, 2010)

I've got last years version of this and love it. 

Mens Harper Zip Hoodie - DC Shoes


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We wear dry ride/water proof hoodies... That dc one looks hot..... Volcom, Burton and mueller make good ones. Here's the link to the mueller one.... The volcom and Burton are zip up. The mueller is a pullover. Mueller seems more durable than the other two.

Mue Apparel | High Performance Hoodies


----------



## Liv4Sno (Apr 1, 2010)

Argo said:


> We wear dry ride/water proof hoodies... That dc one looks hot..... Volcom, Burton and mueller make good ones. Here's the link to the mueller one.... The volcom and Burton are zip up. The mueller is a pullover. Mueller seems more durable than the other two.
> 
> Mue Apparel | High Performance Hoodies


That's hot. Very similar to my DC with the 5k and fleece lining.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

its been in the 60s here and he is good with all of them so far. He will be riding this summer at mt hood with them too in similar conditions. 

He found the muesports one not as hot as the burton one for some reason. his volcom is for straight up HOT days now. it isnt warm at all.


----------



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone that replied haha  



timmytard said:


> Bring a backpack.
> 
> Extra gear, some food & drink, a mickey of Southern Comfort sipping Whiskey & extra Zig-Zags.
> 
> ...


Haha it's ok, thanks a lot for your help though  I think I'll do my summer tanning on the snow then haha jk 



Liv4Sno said:


> That's hot. Very similar to my DC with the 5k and fleece lining.


..Ok I'm really dumb, but how do you know how "hot"/thick a hoodie is? DC seems to like to put in as little description as possible on their products...Maybe I just don't know how to read the specs properly :dunno:

I'm looking for the thinnist (but waterproof) hoodie possible. Could someone please explain what I would be looking for specs wise? Like I have no idea what 5k means for breathability/waterproofing etc. 

I'm about to buy the "Snow Star" hoodie from DC but it looks really thick..


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

jojoinabox said:


> Thanks everyone that replied haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://outlet.altrec.com/oakley/men...-FC0B-E111-AC9E-001B2163195C&mr:referralID=NA

This might be what you are looking for. I bought it then returned it because it was little too thin. It is thin like a track jacket and I was looking for something that was more like a standard hoodie thickness.


----------



## Liv4Sno (Apr 1, 2010)

jojoinabox said:


> Thanks everyone that replied haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When companies talk about waterproofing or breathability they usually talk in "k". Ex. 10k/8k, or 20k/20k. The higher the first number the more waterproof it is. The higher the second number the more breathable it is. 

If you are looking at hoodies and how warm they will be look at the weight in grams. Something like 300 to 330 grams will be really heavy. Skip those all together and try for the lowest number possible so it's as light as possible.The DC is not heavy so to speak, but it is fleece lined. Try The House.com. You should be able to find something there.


----------



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

Liv4Sno said:


> When companies talk about waterproofing or breathability they usually talk in "k". Ex. 10k/8k, or 20k/20k. The higher the first number the more waterproof it is. The higher the second number the more breathable it is.
> 
> If you are looking at hoodies and how warm they will be look at the weight in grams. Something like 300 to 330 grams will be really heavy. Skip those all together and try for the lowest number possible so it's as light as possible.The DC is not heavy so to speak, but it is fleece lined. Try The House.com. You should be able to find something there.


Ok I understand much better now haha thank you ver much


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If you want super thin with some water proofing then volcom makes the thinest I have seen.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

My getup for Whistler summer riding (Horstman glacier): Westcomb shell bottoms or something similar with full side zip, Westcomb Revenant jacket w/ pit + main zips all open, and merino T (Smartwool, Icebreaker, Ibex - whatever). And gore-tex mitts - shell only, no insulation whatsoever.

I do bring a pack with water, snacks, extra top layer just in case, or to put jacket in, and sun screen to reapply during the day.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's my $.02... 










Or...


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Dude - I remember seeing these pics like 2 years ago - did you save them on your desktop or something :laugh:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

lernr said:


> Dude - I remember seeing these pics like 2 years ago - did you save them on your desktop or something :laugh:


In a folder labelled "NSFW" lol :laugh: naw I just pulled these off the internets. Actually there's another one I like better, lets see if I can find it. 

Oh god I'm a bad person.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I like the first two pics, they look like they actually board....


----------



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

^^ and then I'll have no skin by the end of the summer from falling & sunburns  ..so attractive


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

poutanen said:


> In a folder labelled "NSFW" lol :laugh: naw I just pulled these off the internets. Actually there's another one I like better, lets see if I can find it.
> 
> Oh god I'm a bad person.


I like how the people in the crowd are 90% dudes :laugh:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Argo said:


> I like the first two pics, they look like they actually board....


There are snowboards in those pictures? What's wrong with the heelslide duo at the bottom? lol

In all seriousness, I find spring boarding the fun time to rock long sleeve t-shirts and that kinda stuff. Even short sleeve t-shirts on really warm days. I just don't board nearly as fast on those days so a little road rash at the end of the day isn't the end of the world.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Jojo: 14 and a girl? You're like my older daughter 

Last summer she rode with a pink B by Burton slim fit pants with zip vents, Icebreker light merino top, and TNF gore-tex shell. She managed to lose the gtx jacket (don't get me started on that) so this year she has 2 cheaper non-gtx TFN shells - one white, and one black. We carried a light fleece in the pack too.

Here's a pic from this weekend, with her friend before we dropped in


----------



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

lernr said:


> Jojo: 14 and a girl? You're like my older daughter
> 
> Last summer she rode with a pink B by Burton slim fit pants with zip vents, Icebreker light merino top, and TNF gore-tex shell. She managed to lose the gtx jacket (don't get me started on that) so this year she has 2 cheaper non-gtx TFN shells - one white, and one black. We carried a light fleece in the pack too.
> 
> Here's a pic from this weekend, with her friend before we dropped in


Yeah haha  That's a really nice picture! I look exactly like her when I ride..with the pigtails and stuff :laugh: She's so lucky to have parents that snowboard though, my mom thinks that one jacket and a pair of pants that are waterproof will suffice for whenever I'm on snow. 

Thanks, I have a much better idea of what I'm looking for now!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

If you can't con your parents into buying you a whole new spring kit just get some long sleeved base layers and wear a t shirt over them. Open the vents on your pants. 

You can probably find them on sale this time of year. Under Armor long sleeved top with a t shirt over it is pretty warm and stays pretty dry. The C9 Champion stuff from Target is good too. And Im sure you already have some t shirts  


And you don't even have to tell your parents it's for snowboarding. Just general sportswear which you would need anyway.


oh yeah, you can't forget a cute pair of pipe gloves and facemask for sun protection of course.


----------



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

mixie said:


> If you can't con your parents into buying you a whole new spring kit just get some long sleeved base layers and wear a t shirt over them. Open the vents on your pants.
> 
> You can probably find them on sale this time of year. Under Armor long sleeved top with a t shirt over it is pretty warm and stays pretty dry. The C9 Champion stuff from Target is good too. And Im sure you already have some t shirts
> 
> ...


Yeah my mom's actually fine with buying me stuff but it's just that because she doesn't ride she doesn't really know what I need/she thinks that some things aren't "necessary"...but nonetheless I'm going to give her an explanation on the conditions etc maybe I can get a least a shell or something  if that doesn't work I'll just have to layer up on tee's like you mentioned 

And yup I have my pipe gloves/facemask ready  So stoked for summer haha, thanks for your help!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

jojoinabox said:


> Thanks, I have a much better idea of what I'm looking for now!


One thing to remember is upper mountain and lower mountain conditions can be very different out here (I remember in Ontario where the "mountains" are 700 feet high it was the same temp at all levels!). So don't judge your gear for the day based on how it feels when you get out of the car.

I was at Nakiska two weeks ago. At the base it was about 5 degrees and slushy, at the top it was windy and almost cold, and at the mid-mountain lodge it was perfect sun and beer weather at lunch time!

I can't stand being too hot, and I can't stand carrying anything on the hills, so I would look at things that can have zip up vents, full zip front (so you can undo it on the lift to cool down between runs), etc. I'd rather be a little cold on the lift than sweating for the whole run.

Have fun!


----------



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

poutanen said:


> One thing to remember is upper mountain and lower mountain conditions can be very different out here (I remember in Ontario where the "mountains" are 700 feet high it was the same temp at all levels!). So don't judge your gear for the day based on how it feels when you get out of the car.
> 
> I was at Nakiska two weeks ago. At the base it was about 5 degrees and slushy, at the top it was windy and almost cold, and at the mid-mountain lodge it was perfect sun and beer weather at lunch time!
> 
> ...


Mhm yeah at whistler it varies a lot too.. 

And me neither, I overheat a lot ...so much that I'm usually not even wearing gloves in the winter  

Thanks & yeah I think I'll go for vents & layers


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Just saw this on Crystal's site


----------



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

lernr said:


> Just saw this on Crystal's site


Nasty nasty...but the abs are ok :laugh:


----------



## IndraRipper (May 22, 2012)

I have never been able to ride in the summer outdoors 
But this is what i wore this spring and it was perfect for the sunny days, but if there's no wind I lose the mask, still trying to get my parents to take me to a summer camp and we know whistler quite well too.


----------

